# Frió en Este peninsular.



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 15:52)

Hola, parece que el frio llego al Este de la peninsula, incluso a zonas de bajas altitudes.

Coloco aquí temperaturas mínimas de esta noche 23 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2010, en la Región de Valencia, situada a una latitud que iria desde AVEIRO hasta PORTO COVO.









ALCALA DE XIVERT, 146 m.alt. 8 kms al mar, misma latitud de CANTANHEDE: 0ºC

VALL D'ALBA, 252 m.alt. 15 kms al mar, latitud de COIMBRA: -3ºC

MANISES, 60 m.alt., 12 kms al mar, latitud de Alcobaça: -0'7ºC

REQUENA, 582 m.alt., 70 kms al mar, latitud de ABRANTES: -2'5ºC

ALCOI, 788 m. alt. 30 kms al mar, latitud de LISBOA (38º42' N): -0'2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2010 às 16:07)

A diferença aqui é mesmo a longitude...


----------

